# Coyote



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Any experienced coyote hunters have any good tips?? I bought a 600.00 caller but haven't really had success yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They're way harder to consistently kill than pretty much any other animals in North America. You have to carefully plan out every set. Play the wind perfectly, your set and camo have to be well thought out and if you think your going to call them out into a wide open field for an easy shot, well......you're in for a lot more disappointing trips. They'll come up an edge but usually inside not out. Get in deeper, thicker. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Heck, my neighbors boy is using an app on his iPhone to call them in. Killed one two weeks ago and called another in last weekend. Key has been to go out around 9 pm on nights where it's cold and snow on the ground. He's setting up into the wind and playing the caller. He's seeing em with in 5-10 minutes. Keeping his back to a tree or sitting on a ridgeline has helped keep him hidden. Come February, we're gonna start doubleing up, one with shotgun, one with riffle. He's mostly been using a pup in distress call. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

https://www.coyotehunting101.com/coyote-calling/


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

SongDogBuster said:


> View attachment 290847
> View attachment 290851


2 good ones!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

SongDogBuster said:


> View attachment 290847
> View attachment 290851


Do you have any good tips or what works for you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Heck, my neighbors boy is using an app on his iPhone to call them in. Killed one two weeks ago and called another in last weekend. Key has been to go out around 9 pm on nights where it's cold and snow on the ground. He's setting up into the wind and playing the caller. He's seeing em with in 5-10 minutes. Keeping his back to a tree or sitting on a ridgeline has helped keep him hidden. Come February, we're gonna start doubleing up, one with shotgun, one with riffle. He's mostly been using a pup in distress call.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Two weeks ago my son and his buddy wanted to try killing one, they have been hearing them out back and wanted to give it a try.
As i proceeded to tell them it's not that easy they didn't care. They took a couple mallard carcasses that we killed earlier in the day hung them in a tree and turned on the caller (i phone)
Within 15 minutes of walking out the door im getting a text saying not easy ha ? with a picture of a dead one. The following night the same scenario, same results. I think if you're in the right area and a target rich environment that's the way it happens.
My experience is once you turn on the caller they usually come in relatively quick if not move on to the next spot and try again.
Unfortunately, they have not been out since.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

miked913 said:


> They're way harder to consistently kill than pretty much any other animals in North America. You have to carefully plan out every set. Play the wind perfectly, your set and camo have to be well thought out and if you think your going to call them out into a wide open field for an easy shot, well......you're in for a lot more disappointing trips. They'll come up an edge but usually inside not out. Get in deeper, thicker.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Your making it way harder than it is or else there’s some green horns educating your local coyote population.


----------

